# جلابيات تفصيل بالطلب



## متجر مزنه (13 يونيو 2013)

مناسبات رمضان جميلة 
وصباحات العيد تحمل الفرح
والأجمل جلابية هادئة مميزة تعطيك إحساس الجو الرمضاني 
وصباح العيد في المناسبات العائلية
ومن أجل ذلك نقوم بتفصيل جلابيات حسب طلبك 
وألوانك خاصة بك لانكررها لغيرك

أرسلي المقاس ومتجر مزنه يقوم بتفصيلها وإرسالها لك 
في أي منطقة من مناطق المملكة 

واتس اب المتجر 0541073746 

التسليم بعد أسبوعين من إرسال قيمة الجلابية 

سعر الجلابية الواحده 650 ريال 

ودامت لياليكم وأيامكم سعادة 





































هذه الصور لمن ترغب بهذه الأقمشه لكثرة طلب هذا القماش وهو متوفر لدينا

وهذه عينات من بعض الأقمشة المتوفرة في متجرنا :


----------

